# аккорд Гаврилина (Gavrilin's reeds)



## e.algora (21 Июн 2014)

Dear friends,
I'm sorry. I'm not speak russian.
I need informati&#243;n about Gavrilin's reeds ( quality, sound, opini&#243;n)
Thanks

Дорогие друзья, 
Извиняюсь. Я не говорят на русском. 
Мне нужна информация о Гаврилина тростника (аккорд Гаврилина) (качество, звук, обзор) 
спасибо (google tranlate)


----------



## vev (21 Июн 2014)

*e.algora*,

Hi!

Look here with google translate. 

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_2068

Short summary:
There are different opinions about old style reeds and new one. Some guys think that new accord not so good and very expensive, but old one is perfect. 
Now Gavrilin produces reeds on demand to some Italian companies as a mass production, decreasing quality


----------



## e.algora (22 Июн 2014)

vev писал:


> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_2068


vev писал:


> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_2068


vev писал:


> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_2068


Thanks VEV

but I'd like to know if quality of the Gavrilin's reed (10 years ago, not now production) are similar to Gusev or Chernov

Thanks in advance


----------

